# جهاز الامتصاص الذري(atomic Absorbtion)



## tymz (9 سبتمبر 2006)

انا بصدد انشاء مختبر خاص بالاجهزة البترولية . ارجوا المساعدة باهم الاجهزة وايضا معلومات عن جهاز الامتصاص الذري.
شكرا للجميع...


----------



## mtak (11 سبتمبر 2006)

Preparing Your Laboratory for
Atomic Absorption
Spectrometers-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1. SUITABLE WORKING
AREA
The environment in which any
instrument is housed is an
important consideration. The
room temperature should be
between 15 and 35 °C (59-95 °F)
with a maximum rate of change of
3 °C (5 °F) per hour. The relative
humidity should be between 20
and 80%, noncondensing.
A relatively dust-free environment
is necessary. This is especially
important when working with
ultra-trace techniques, such as
graphite furnace sampling. Other
important considerations are to
locate the instrument in an area
free of corrosive fumes and
vibration and in an area that does
not receive direct sunlight.
Atomic absorption spectrometer
systems are normally installed on
laboratory work benches or tables.
The benchtop or area in which the
atomic absorption instrument is to
be installed should be large
enough to accommodate the
instrument and all accessories.
(Dimensions of those items are
given in Section 10.) The
instrument should not be placed
permanently against a wall, as the
instrument must be accessible
from the back for servicing
purposes. An accessible space of
at least 60 cm (24 in.) should be
available behind the instrument. If
this is not possible, the table or
bench on which the instrument is
mounted should be on wheels so
that it can be easily moved.
A means of electrically grounding
the instrument and all accessories
must be available.

-------------------------------
2. EXHAUST VENT
A venting system is required to
remove the combustion fumes and
vapors from the flame or graphite
furnace for atomic absorption
instruments. Exhaust venting is
important for a number of reasons:
• It will protect laboratory
personnel from toxic vapors
which may be produced by
some samples.
• It will tend to remove the effects
of room drafts and the laboratory
atmosphere on flame stability.
• It will help to protect the
instrument from corrosive
vapors which may originate
from the samples.
• It will remove dissipated heat
which is produced by the flame
or furnace.


----------



## tymz (11 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا اخي العضو (mtak) ارجو تحديد اكثر عن الغازات المستعملة؟وطريقة تحضير العينات المدخلة بالجهاز؟


----------



## mtak (11 سبتمبر 2006)

اكسيد نيتروز
و
استيلين
بالضافة الى كمبريسور لانتاج هواء


----------



## mtak (16 سبتمبر 2006)

تفضل يا اخى هذا الملف 
ارجو ان يفيدك  :77:


----------



## mtak (16 سبتمبر 2006)

عذرا اخى 
لم استطع بعث الملف
تفضل هذا الرابط به كل ما تريد

http://ewr.cee.vt.edu/environmental/teach/smprimer/aa/aa.html
:13:


----------



## tymz (17 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا ياخي كثيرررررررررررررررراااااااا


----------



## mtak (17 سبتمبر 2006)

u r welcome any time
على فكرة انا كيميائى فى شركة خاصة بنقل البترول الخام
اى شىء تريدة تحت امرك


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (2 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخ العزيز
السلام عليكم
جهاز الامتصاص الذري يقوم بفحص المواد الثقيلة المتواجدة في المواد البترولية وغالبا ما يتم حرق هذة المواد اولا ثم اذابة المواد المتبقية في الاحماض للحصول على محلول مائي يتم اجراء التحاليل علية واهم هذة التحاليل هي ايجاد الفاناديوم والصوديوم والنيكل والرصاص وبعض المعادن الاخرى وتعتمد الحاجة لمثل هذا الجهاز في المختبرات البترولية على مدى الطلب او الحاجة لاستخدامه حيث ان التكلفة لهذا الجهاز تعتبر عالية نظرا لسعره المرتفع عالميا وكذلك الحاجة الى المواد العيارة اللازمة لمعايرة الجهاز اضافة الى قطع الغيار واللوازم . لذلك اذا كان بالامكان تحديد المهام التي تسعى اليها لهذا المختبر فيمكن ان اساعدك بالاجهزة اللازمه ومواصفاتها لانشاء مختبر جيد .


----------



## ارماجيدون (20 فبراير 2008)

يمكن مشاركتي كانت متأخرة لكن ان لم تؤمن المطلوب أرجو منك اعلامي فأنا اقدم رسالة ماجستير لتحديد العناصر المعدنية في الزيوت النباتية على جهاز Gfaaa , Faas


----------



## فردوس الاسلام (26 يونيو 2008)

بوركتم 
والله دائما تاتينا بالمفيد والمميز
جزاكم الله الفردوس الاعلى من الجنة على الطرح الدي استفدت منه​


----------



## علي محمد المهندس (29 يونيو 2008)

مشكور يا اخي الكريم


----------



## عبدالسلام جحيدر (26 يوليو 2008)

​الإمتصاص الذري هي عمليه طبيعيه تعني امتصاص الضوء عند طول موجي معين ( λ ) و ثابت للعنصر الواحد بواسطه ذراته الحرة ، و تزداد كميه الاشعة الممتصه عند هذا الطول الموجي بزيادة عدد ذرات العنصر الموجودة في مسار الاشعة .

و عندما يحترق محلول مادة في اللهب مثلا أو يسخن داخل أنبوبة فان الذرات المنفصلة تصبح حرة في العينة و تتجمع داخل اللهب أو الأنبوبه مكونة سحابة ذريه تتحرك بسرعه ، و هذه السحابه تكون على شكل سائل بخاخ دقيق يندمج مع غاز الوقود المستخدم في اللهب حيث يتأكسد عن طريق الأحتراق .

أما بالنسبه للمذيب المستخدم لإذابه العينهالمراد تحليلها ، فانه يتبخر في مجال قاعده اللهب (Base Region Flame  ) . و بالنسبه لجزيئات العينه الصلبه الدقيقه و المجزئه فإنها تنتقل إلى مركز الشمعة ( Cone Inner ) حيث يمتص الطاقة الفوتونات الإشعاعية في المصدر الخارجي الساخن (Lamp  ) . و كما نعلم أن كل ذرة مكونه من نواة موجبة الشحنه و محاطه بإلكترونات تدور بسرعه عالية حولب النواه و مرتبه في مدارات معينه ، و لكل منها طاقه وضع محدده ، لذا يختلف التركيب النووي البنائي من عنصر الى آخر .

و في حاله امتصاص الطاقه أو الفوتونات فإنها تحدث عمليه إثارة للإلكترونات ، حيث ينتقل إلكترون أو أكثر إلى مستوى أرقى ( أعلى ) ، بمعنى آخر إلى مستوى ذات طاقة أكثر من مستوى الطاقة الذري الذي كان يشغله في السابق قبل إثارته .

و العلاقه بين كمية الأشعه الممتصه و تركيز العنصر المراد تقديرة يمكن الحصول عليها باستعمال مادة قياسية معروفه التركيز تحتوى على العنصر المراد تقديره على ان تكون الصورة الطبيعية و الكيميائية لهذا العنصر مماثلة لصورته في الماده المجهوله التركيز .

و من قيمة تركيز العنصر في المادة القياسية و كثافه الامتصاص الضوئي يمكن رسم المنحنى القياسي ( Standard Curve ) لهذا العنصر في العينه المجهوله و ذلك بقياس الامتصاص الضوئي للعينة .


*طريقه تحليل الزجاج :*

وفي حاله استخدام جهاز الامتصاص الذري لتحليل عينات الزجاج ، من الأفضل استخدام جهاز من نوع ( Flameless  ) ، وهو عالي الحساسية لمعظم العناصر ، بحيث تقاس بتلك الطريقه عينات زجاج يصل وزنها إلى أصغر من (100_µ_g) أما عن عمليه تذويب عينات الزجاج فإنه يستخدم حمض ( HF ) لهذا الغرض مع العلم أن هذه الطريقه محفوفه نوعاً ما بالمخاطر ، إلا أنها دقيقة .

و النتائج التي نحصل عليها من جهاز الامتصاص الذري ( Atomic Absorption ) ماهي إلا عمليه مقارنه بين الامتصاص الذري لمحاليل عينة الزجاج المراد التعرف على تراكيز مختلفة للمحاليل القياسية بدقة و التي متوقع أن تكون متواجدة في عينة الزجاج ​


----------



## tymz (29 يوليو 2008)

شكرا ....للجميع

ارجوا منكم اخواني... اخواتي ...الاعزاء..

ذكر طريقة تحضير العينات خصوصا المنتجات البترولية سواء ( blank-او standardاو sample been teasted)

شكرا مرة اخرى ..ارجو


----------



## abdo-oo (16 ديسمبر 2010)

*Atomic*

:75:سوف ارسل لك صورة توضع الجهاز في المخبر و معلومات كاملة عن الجهاز aas 7000


----------



## abdo-oo (16 ديسمبر 2010)

Name and Function of Each Part
1.4.1 Operation Switches/Connectors
4
5
6
7
8
9
0
@
a
3
12
Fig. 1.1 AA-7000 Series Main Unit
No. Name Function
1
POWER switch Turns ON the instrument.
Press the " | " side of the switch to turn ON; press the " " side to turn OFF.
2
POWER indicator
Lights when the instrument is tuned ON.
(Green light)
3
BURNER SELECT switch This key switch is for preventing mistaken use of burner heads. When
the high temperature burner head (optional) is to be used with the
nitrous oxide-acetylene flame, a key attached to the burner head is
used to change to the N
O-C
H
position. If not in this position, the
2
2
2
nitrous oxide flame cannot be ignited.
4
PURGE button When this button is pressed independently, the solenoid valve is
opened to send support gas (air or N
O). When this button and the
2
IGNITE button are pressed simultaneously, flame is ignited.
5
IGNITE button When this button is pressed independently, nothing happens. When this
button and the PURGE button are pressed simultaneously, gas is fed to
the burner and then flame is ignited with the pilot flame.
6
EXTINGUISH button Pressing this button extinguish the flame.
7
GFA connector The cable to GFA is connected.
8
ASC connector The cable to ASC is connected.
9
PC connector The cable to PC is connected.
0
ANALOG OUT This is the analog voltage output terminal. Connect a pen recorder or
other device here.
a
AC power supply (~) inlet Connect the cable set to supply AC power here


----------



## mohammed RIRI (21 ديسمبر 2010)

Thank you


----------

